

Beekeeping at airports - zonotope
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/24/science/now-cleared-for-landing-at-airports-bees.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=photo-spot-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0

======
yawz
This is interesting, not only because it gives more opportunity to do urban-
beekeeping but also because it creates more public awareness.

As I'm getting ready to have my first hives, I can say that beekeeping is not
as easy as it used to be, even as recent as 10-15 years ago. There are many
things that contribute to the decline of honey bee population and other
pollinators' (hundreds of other bee species, butterflies, etc.): the top one
is probably the "Systemics" (e.g. Neonicotinoids). "Monocultures", "climate
change" and certain industrial practices probably follow closely.

------
sandGorgon
isnt there an increase in bird density because of bees ? I thought that would
classify as aircraft endangerment

------
jmhobbs
It's a bit old, but "The Beekeepers Lament" is a wonderful book about the
realities of honey bees in America.

[http://www.amazon.com/Beekeepers-Lament-Billion-Honey-
Americ...](http://www.amazon.com/Beekeepers-Lament-Billion-Honey-America-
ebook/dp/B004FEF6HO/)

------
wtbob
I'd wonder what the effect of bees concentrating the byproducts of combustion
in their honey would be.

~~~
mbrameld
What do you think about what the article says about that?

~~~
wtbob
I read the whole thing and didn't notice that bit.

